
Amazon: An Evil Empire Dawns on the Internet of Things - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-the-internet-of-things-evil-empire/
======
lostcolony
What a terribly titled article. Per arbuge's comment, this has nothing to do
with the IoT.

But more egregiously...AWS recently announced their own IoT platform.
[https://aws.amazon.com/iot/](https://aws.amazon.com/iot/)

To title an article that just talks about the Amazon store's purposely
excluding certain products as in any way relating to IoT in light of that is
just...I am dumbfounded that an alleged tech site could be so misleading.

~~~
dang
The best way to complain about a bad title on HN is to suggest a better one,
so we can fix it for everybody. It isn't always obvious what a better title
would be, and we can't read all the articles—often we can't read _any_ of the
articles.

~~~
DrScump
I think he was complaining about _ZDNet 's_ choice of article title; the OP
here just duplicated it.

~~~
allenbrunson
that is completely immaterial to dang's comment, which still stands: if the
user had suggested a better title, instead of complaining about the current
title, dang would have simply changed the title to the better one, here on
hacker news, for this community's benefit.

~~~
DrScump
Yes, but what is the preferred mechanism: comment accordingly, or flag, or
both?

------
marssaxman
Well, yes. This is why proprietary ecosystems are ultimately bad for everyone
but the proprietor.

~~~
dogma1138
Everything is proprietary to some extent, all big box stores have their own
internal brands, and exclusivity deals for certain brands and products. Should
Walmart start selling Costco brands and vice versa? Neither Google nor Apple
allow apps that circumvent their own app stores on their markets. With
ApplePay there is very little chance that you'll have any other competing
payment service (e.g. Google Pay, or PayPal if they'll want to go through the
NFC route) that won't be using Wallet/ApplePay. If we are completely fair
Google's policy towards Amazon came kinda first, Google doesn't allow the play
store and services to be installed on devices which have their own app market
app, this is the reason why Amazon's android Kindles didn't come with the play
store (and before some one mentioned Galaxy Apps, Samsung doesn't charge money
so it doesn't violates Google's policies).

~~~
marssaxman
These all sound like bad things. Why should one bad thing justify another?

------
arbuge
This has little to do with the IoT really. The latter is generally
acknowledged to be the internet which will result once all manner of gadgets
containing cheap sensors, actuators, and microprocessors are internet-enabled.

~~~
nathancahill
But.. how would it get to the front page of HN without mentioning IoT?

~~~
dogma1138
It's the title of the article not the poster's editorial...

~~~
nathancahill
How would it get clicks on the internet without mentioning IoT?

------
alttab
Apple, Google, and Amazon are _all_ playing the same game. They each simply
have different strengths.

------
monochromatic
> Store sells some, but not all, products. In other news, sun rises in east,
> sets in west.

------
laluser
Amazon does this all of the time. They set the terms for what can be sold on
their website. If the vendors can't agree to those terms, then they can't sell
on the website. This is what happened with the recent e-books debate. However,
you only hear about the high-profile cases. AWS really doesn't have much to do
with those decisions, so I'm not seeing the argument this article is making.

